# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Тексты билетов к экзамену Спецконс ERP рег.учет

## Volga-Volga

Коллеги, у кого есть билеты - поделитесь пожалуйста. Самый загадочный экзамен, ИМХО. Курсов нет. Так еще и билетов нет.

----------


## neovision

Присоединюсь

----------


## pelenur1

+1
Если надо, готов скинуться на покупку. ulu1uka@mail.ru

----------


## ОльгаShch

есть тексты билетов регл. учет в ERP, пишите мне на 30_06@mail.ru.

----------

Baradoff (26.01.2021), baranovaolga (26.04.2021), bitho (01.09.2021), GRIFF77 (26.02.2021), gulakovs (25.02.2021), irma167 (13.03.2021), sing22 (24.01.2021)

----------


## НикВольтарен

Привет, есть тексты билетов по ремонтам или рег учету ERP?

----------


## dci2002

Добрый день, интересуют тексты билетов по спец.конс. ЕРП рег.учет

----------

